# Nasa Moon Bombing D:



## Cermage (Oct 9, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> A NASA moon "bombing" will happen on Friday. It seems like a movie premise, but NASA is really bombing the moon this week in an attempt to find out how much water is
> NASA 'Bombing' Moon in Quest to Find Water
> actually on the moon. To go along with the proposed moon bombing is a FOX video that has been released called the "NASA Moon Bomb Animation", and it shows roughly what is expected to occur during the science experiment. In concept this seems like a really interesting idea, but it also comes with a bit of fear that something could go wrong and it could alter the way the moon affects our planet. The idea of finding water on the moon could be interesting, but is it worth the risk?
> 
> ...



http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2...ind.html?cat=15

they're going to bomb the moon and its going to cost americans 75m D:


----------



## Cermage (Oct 9, 2009)

livestreaming: http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html
it going to happen in about 25 minutes i think.


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2009)

Cue _"That's typical, Americans have to bomb everything"_ jokes.


Oooh, oooh, and Uranus jokes, almost forgot those. 











About damn time, I say. That moon has been sitting up there for eons, looking down on us all high-and-mighty like. Well, time for it to suck down some hot, righteous judgment! All shall know the wrath of the human race! Take _that_, you smug celestial bastard!


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 9, 2009)

Is it just me or does it make absolutely NO sense to bomb the moon to find water?


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2009)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does it make absolutely NO sense to bomb the moon to find water?


It's just you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2009)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does it make absolutely NO sense to bomb the moon to find water?



Al-Qaeda are storing WMDs on the moon.


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 9, 2009)

man this "WMD" is a sure shot reason for George Bush Jr. to start his propaganda..


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 9, 2009)

"Moon hollow": if it is then we have some problems like gravity is probably going to need some reworking for the short scale or we have just found a super dense substance.

They seem to be going for the kinetic round approach as well in which case I would point people towards the momentum equations.

Nice experiment but could do without the scaremongering.


----------



## Domination (Oct 9, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bullshit. They would just invade the moon and build a few military bases there. And find a few native "terrorists" to torture.

If they gonna bomb the moon, they gonna bomb it a second time, and a third time, again and again. Makes me wonder how much earlier Armageddon will come.


----------



## Cermage (Oct 9, 2009)

well it just hit.... not much of an "explosion"


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 9, 2009)

The moon is pretty massive, I think they should call this a Moon _Bumping_.


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2009)

We got 'im. Yeee-hawww. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We poked the Moon.


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 9, 2009)

whaa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 got whom??? hmm Osama  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ??

ooh when u said 'im i thought you were talking bout a person @veho, n the funny thing is my reply came after you edited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or b4


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 9, 2009)

oh crap, it started?!?!?
What happened so far?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2009)

Did they bomb it or just shoot it?


----------



## Cermage (Oct 9, 2009)

im on a crappy speed right now. but from the screenshots im seeing it was more like dropping a marble into a bucket of mud.


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> oh crap, it started?!?!?
> What happened so far?


They poked the Moon. So far the Moon hasn't poked back.


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 9, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> They poked the Moon. So far the Moon hasn't poked back.



roflmao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are you waiting for a poke back by the moon??


----------



## Law (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww I missed it because I was at college


----------



## Technik (Oct 9, 2009)

Here ya go http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html
Live and going disussion


----------



## VashTS (Oct 9, 2009)

NASA is a bunch of assholes.  Do something that is really worthwhile. Investing all this money in for this is stupid, send someone there to look, with all the money they've wasted they could do a lot more.  I hope the moon gets knocked out of orbit


----------



## PettingZoo (Oct 9, 2009)

that's p. funny, nasa is bored so they fire shit at the moon. watched it and it was weird when the heatvision came on ;_;.


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 9, 2009)

This shit is real stupid. I talked to my dad about it last night, he thinks its interesting and such, I think its a really stupid thing to do.

"O HAI GUIZ, LETS GO BOMB TEH MOON!"
"OH OKAI!"


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 9, 2009)

So, that's it?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 9, 2009)

Thought they gonna fully bomb the moon


----------



## Neko (Oct 9, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> This shit is real stupid. I talked to my dad about it last night, he thinks its interesting and such, I think its a really stupid thing to do.
> 
> "O HAI GUIZ, LETS GO BOMB TEH MOON!"
> "OH OKAI!"




According to various sources they are searching for water, that's why they bombed the moon.


----------



## da_head (Oct 9, 2009)

O SHI-
they discovered the arc gurren lagann


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 9, 2009)

Neko said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah thats right, the best, easiest and cheapest way to find out what something is made of is to blow it up in these sort of cases.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 9, 2009)

I wonder what p1ngpong is made of? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously though, if they do find significant water, that would put us that much closer to a moon base, which could prove useful.
Famous dissenting opinion.


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 9, 2009)

He's made up of pure lunatic (lunar) rocks.

YAY for chandrayaan (moon vehicle) for finding water on the moon.

I don't care for the moon.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 9, 2009)

This is what they should've made Moon about...

Of course, if they utterly mess it up and send the Moon into deep space (Space 1999 anyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) they'll just blame it on foreigners.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 9, 2009)

NASA is mean! Disgusting and sickening!


----------



## Law (Oct 9, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> NASA is mean! Disgusting and sickening!



Yeah! How dare they hurt the moon's feelings like that?!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 9, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed. I am disgusted that they are going to destroy part of the landscape with a spaceship that will act like a bomb and send debris up for another spaceship to catch.  I am of the opinion that NASA must be destroyed.


----------



## OSW (Oct 9, 2009)

I hope we get some moon cheese fragments flying back to earth!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 9, 2009)

The question everyone's asking (don't deny it)



Spoiler



What will become of the Clangers???


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2009)

Hotzdevil said:
			
		

> roflmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, and I'm checking my Facebook page every five minutes but still nothing


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 9, 2009)

the science one day (perhaps the 9th°°) will lead to the end of human race:. thought that scientists are that smart to not going to set on luck, not knowing whats going to happen:. what if the moon is so sensible that it implodes as consequence of that crash, or its been smacked out of its rotationcourse and next time goes for the earth:. its just a pity that we don't have some smart giants that are going to prevent that the moons crashes into the earth


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 9, 2009)

OSW said:
			
		

> I hope we get some moon cheese fragments flying back to earth!


moon cheese is most delicious


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2009)

VashTS said:
			
		

> Investing all this money in for this is stupid, send someone there to look, with all the money they've wasted they could do a lot more.  I hope the moon gets knocked out of orbit
> You don't know much about physics, do you?
> 
> QUOTE(blackdragonbahamut @ Oct 9 2009, 10:14 PM) thought that scientists are that smart to not going to set on luck, not knowing whats going to happen:. what if the moon is so sensible that it implodes as consequence of that crash, or its been smacked out of its rotation course and next time goes for the earth:


The _did_ know what was going to happen. None of what you mentioned, for one.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 9, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> VashTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh they already knew what the possible consequences of the mission would be?

Is that why random GBAtemp members arent in charge of multi million dollar NASA missions then?


----------



## Nottulys (Oct 9, 2009)

They should have atom bombed it....it probably would have been worthwhile to see....but if they didnt even do shit to it....fuk it...


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 9, 2009)

Craters.. think about them, won't you? Thank you.


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Craters.. think about them, won't you? Thank you.


Bah, next thing you'll claim huge boulders hundreds of times larger than NASA's projectile hit Moon every day without noticable effect other than a purely cosmetic one.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously, *mthr*, you say the darndest things.


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 9, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> The question everyone's asking (don't deny it)
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Maybe... maybe the Soup Dragon will just throw something into the air to give NASA something to analyse. They'll be too busy trying to figure out why the moon's core is full of green soup to ever get around to colonising. It's toasty-warm genius I tell you.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 9, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Seriously, *mthr*, you say the darndest things.


He has that emote for a reason... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 9, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> VashTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh, just forgot about time :-/
nothing happened? so we are fine for now:.
until next time :-/


----------



## Burnedmagix (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey lets bomb the sun next!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 10, 2009)

Awkward coincidence. The Naruto Chapter just revealed some wild plan about using the moon and Nasa is going to KABOOSH the moon. In all seriousness...WTF!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## Anakir (Oct 10, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Awkward coincidence. The Naruto Chapter just revealed some wild plan about using the moon and Nasa is going to KABOOSH the moon. In all seriousness...WTF!



Madara lives in the real world. He can time warp for a reason you know.


----------



## Raiser (Oct 10, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> O SHI-
> they discovered the arc gurren lagann



LOOOOOLLLL WIINNNNNN!


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2009)

My faith in humanity grows weaker by the day...


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 10, 2009)

It's like someone was playing with fire in the money room, and there's always that one dumb kid that drops the match. 75m deficit anyone?


----------



## InuYasha (Oct 10, 2009)

It would be more interesting if they shot paris hilton into the moon.....


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 10, 2009)

Very much so, but I think the moon doesn't feel the same way...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 10, 2009)

Or the moon at Paris Hilton.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 10, 2009)

Now THAT would be fantastic


----------



## 5% (Oct 14, 2009)

it was so boring, and i watched it at 7:30am too..was not worth i


----------



## tijntje_7 (Oct 20, 2009)

They bombed it speccialy for my birthday the ninth =D they are awesome.
I still hasn't got mooncheese


----------



## worlok375 (Oct 20, 2009)

So I'm guessing nothing happened and the 75m dollars that could have helped SO many things was wasted...


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 22, 2009)

Oops, there goes gravity. What a waste of money they could of used for good. I swear they are trying to kill us. Lets blow up the moon to find ... Nothing.


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 22, 2009)

I guess NASA was expecting a geyser to start from the crater they created with the bomb, but unluckily for them it didn't work..


----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2009)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> So I'm guessing nothing happened
> And you are wrong.
> 
> QUOTE(Hotzdevil @ Oct 22 2009, 07:48 AM) I guess NASA was expecting a geyser to start from the crater they created with the bomb


Nope.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 22, 2009)

If the Lord made the moon to have water, wouldn't you think we will be able to see it through a telescope?! I ask you ppl, why NASA does these things. They almost as worse as Peter's countless money wasting experiments.


----------



## soulfire (Oct 22, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



explain why he is wrong dude ?


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 22, 2009)

soulfire said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NASA link concerning the success of the LCROSS mission. It will take time to analyze the findings, but the spacecraft did what they were supposed to do, so all is going according to plan.
Wikipedia link on the colonization of the moon. The human race will not always be able to live on earth, and "space" is very very big and unforgiving. Everything we can do to be able to reach beyond the earth will get us one step closer to being independent of the earth. Sure, in the short term this whole thing may seem like a waste, but in the long term it is a beneficial and a crucial first step. We're going to need a moon base. Period. To get there we need to know an awful lot about the moon, like, how much water and other resources we can get out of it. That's what the LCROSS mission is doing

It really only takes a little bit of searching on the topic to show that notions of the moon being knocked out of orbit or giant geysers of water erupting from the impact are just plain silly. Also, if you do look into it, even a little, you would see how amazing it is that we've come this far in such a short time, due to experiments like this and a million others.


----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2009)

soulfire said:
			
		

> explain why he is wrong dude ?


Well, he said nothing happened. That's not true. They achieved the desired effect. The plume of particles the impact raised was enough to enable spectrographic analysis, and that was the mission's goal. 


EDIT: *mthrnite* beat me to it, and by a wide margin.


----------



## shinnyuuya (Oct 22, 2009)

my question: Find or Make?


----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2009)

shinnyuuya said:
			
		

> my question: Find or Make?


My question: lol wut?


----------



## Law (Oct 22, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> shinnyuuya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HE'S SAYING THAT YOU'RE SO BLIND YOU THINK NASA ACTUALLY *FOUND* WHAT THEY WERE LOOKING FOR!

IN TRUTH, THAT IS A LIE! NASA *PLANTED* THE EVIDENCE THEY NEEDED, GOD DAMN VEHO YOU SHEEP WHY WON'T YOU SEE THE TRUTH BEHIND THIS CONSPIRACY!

WAKE UP SHEEPLE! WAKE UP AND LOOK AT THE WORLD FOR ONCE IN YOUR LIFE!


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 22, 2009)

hey btw my geyser theory was just a comment not something to be taken seriously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## Veho (Nov 13, 2009)

They found a lot of water


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 14, 2009)

Heh, ever since I read Deception Point by Dan Brown, I can't help but doubt everything that NASA reports.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 14, 2009)

Jeez, how does google get this kinda stuff done so fast?


----------

